# how can i stop this!!!



## ean (Jul 31, 2009)

When I go diving I usually get bad nose bleeds. It really doesnt matter how deep I goI just get them. Ive heard that its just sinuses,but ive heard that there is no way to stop it, and ill have to quit diving. Please any advice will help.

Ean


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Google Search...

http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-16939.html

Apparently it's not uncommon for new divers... 

I hope this helps,

Jim


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

somehow can you check your blood pressure underwater??? could be your blood pressure!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you get them on the way up? If so, it sounds like a reverse squeeze. If you feel pain or pressure while ascending, stop, descend a few feet, and attempt passive equalization maneuvers (not full force valsalva, just wiggle your jaw, or hold your nose and push your tongue into the roof of your mouth.) Don't sweat it, I'm sure you'll be fine just take it slow and it will get better with time. Try not to dive with clogged sinuses, or take a 24 hr. decongestant a few hours before you dive.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *ean (8/7/2009)*When I go diving I usually get bad nose bleeds. It really doesnt matter how deep I goI just get them. Ive heard that its just sinuses,but ive heard that there is no way to stop it, and ill have to quit diving. Please any advice will help.
> 
> Ean


From Divers Alert Network (DAN)<P class=header><SPAN class=subheader>Nosebleeds (Sinus Squeeze) 

DAN explains why new divers frequently get nosebleeds. 

<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Q:*</TD><TD>I have noticed that beginning scuba divers frequently have nosebleeds. Could you please tell me what causes them?</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*A:*</TD><TD>New divers frequently report nosebleeds after diving primarily because they are unaware of the importance of equalizing the sinuses and middle ears (via the Valsalva method). The barotrauma that is produced when the sinuses are not cleared can cause blood vessels in the lining of the nose to burst. These vessels lie very close to the top of the mucous membrane lining in the nose and sinuses, and the blood can come from the lining in either. This type of barotrauma, generally the result of air being trapped within the sinuses, is not always painful, though the presence of blood can be disconcerting to a new diver. With this type of injury, blood can run down the back of the throat or pool in the sinus below the eye and emerge at a different time. It can also act as a growth medium for bacteria and result in sinus infections. 

Individuals with a history of sinus trouble, allergies, a broken nose, or deviated septum, as well as divers who currently have colds may find the clearing procedure difficult to accomplish and may experience a problem with nosebleeds. It's always best not to dive with a cold or any condition that may block the sinus air passages. 

We suggest a slow, gentle descent with frequent equalizing to help decrease the risk of sinus barotrauma. Divers who are unable to clear their sinuses or have frequent nosebleeds when scuba diving should see their personal physicians or ear-nose-and-throat specialists for evaluation.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Additional Resources:
Instructions for Equalizing Ears and Sinuses 


Return to Index 

Also check out their FAQ for more on the subject: http://www.diversalertnetwork.org/medical/faq/default.aspx


----------

